
Leading journalists join call for EU copyright reform - mudil
https://phys.org/news/2018-08-journalists-eu-copyright-reform.html
======
Eridrus
This seems to be the actual letter: [https://cyprus-
mail.com/2018/08/28/neighbouring-rights-a-que...](https://cyprus-
mail.com/2018/08/28/neighbouring-rights-a-question-of-life-or-death/)

Which is very light on policy and heavy on the emotion.

If any form of link tax is passed you can probably expect the same result as
in Spain where internet orgs simply refuse to link to content that it applies
to and shutdown products like Google News that cannot function without the
content.

